# peppermint soap



## honor435 (May 13, 2009)

I have a few people asking for this, isnt is a skin irritant? How much do i use .5 ppo? Is there any cocmbo i could mix it with?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I've made a few peppermint soaps.  I've used .75 oz ppo, but might up it to 1 oz ppo in my next batch... it's very strong at first, but the peppermint tends to fade as the soap cures.

It might be an irritant for some people, but it generally produces a cooling/tingling sensation on the skin.  I use it just about everyday, it's great on a hot day or after a workout.  Those who have tried mine like it as well.

Just be careful using it in your nether regions    it's also pretty stimulating, I wouldn't shower with peppermint soap right before bed.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 14, 2009)

I would think that you would want to stick with it for foot or hand soap because of the no no places lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I made a peppermint soap with peppermint eo and tea at .5 ppo it is a fantastic all over body . The scent has stayed for about 6 months now.

Kitn

edited to add info.


----------



## rszuba (Jun 3, 2009)

i pep eo at about .4oz ppo. it is one of the top sellers. the tingle makes ya feel so refreshed. just need to be careful of those sensitive places.


----------

